

Node.js at PayPal - harshulj
https://www.paypal-engineering.com/2013/11/22/node-js-at-paypal/

======
nickv
I didn't notice how old this article was until I saw the mention of KrakenJS
being open sourced soon.

It's been open sourced for awhile
([http://krakenjs.com/](http://krakenjs.com/)) and is a nice way to get some
conventions when you are working across teams on a nodejs project.

------
dottrap
I'd be interested in hearing the 'why' this was faster on reduced hardware.

~~~
proyb
You can read more on Walmart with nodejs to find out the same story.

